# Ready for work



## Eastwood0202 (Sep 10, 2013)

British Marine Engineer, recently arrived back in Asia, now looking for work. Currently in Hong Kong but willing to set up base anywhere....Site manager, Off shore oil and gas, Super Yachts, LNG ships and Commercial Refits 30 years experience. Any help appreciated


----------

